
Harvard's dirty secrets on display - tartoran
https://www-m.cnn.com/2018/10/20/politics/harvard-admissions-affirmative-action-trial-money/index.html
======
dang
Two threads from the past week:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18260972](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18260972)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18224053](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18224053)

------
jakelazaroff
Preference for children of donors and legacies are such blatantly racist
admission policies, it's shocking that they're even legal. The fact that this
lawsuit is targeting affirmative action rather than those policies is
incredibly telling.

~~~
gwright
It is a private organization. Feel free to argue that the policy is flawed or
that the government shouldn't route tax dollars to Harvard or discourage
people from affiliating themselves with Harvard, but legal constraints on
admission would be an overreach that run into 1st Amendment constraints on
freedom of association.

~~~
apapli
I’m pretty sure if a privately owned bar refused to allow Asian-Americans or
any other person based on their appearance in the public would rightly have an
issue.

Why should Harvard, or any other organisation play by different rules?

~~~
geezerjay
> if a privately owned bar refused to allow (...) based on their appearance

You've described how bars operate on a regular basis. Some establishments even
employ staff dedicated to control who gets in based on their appearance.

------
docker_up
I'm surprised they don't get all the admissions data and do some data mining
with machine learning to figure out admissions trends. That would be the
easiest way to prove whether or not there is any real bias.

To me the most suspicious thing is that the demographics of different races
remain just about the same year after year after year. That reeks of
manipulation, just like how Madoff's returns were almost always perfectly
similar year after year.

------
lawrenceyan
These clickbait titles really dilute any substance that these articles might
have.

~~~
aswanson
They're a reflection of the financial state of journalism in the digital age.

